

NDC 2012 - Azure Dancing Girls. Skip to 1:30 for the lyrics. - pavel_lishin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUMjxnKzUlQ&feature=youtu.be

======
alex_g
I feel bad for all who will continue to develop for the Windows platform or
use their operating system even after watching this video.

------
0x0
This truly is the new dancemonkeyboy.mpeg

